# Subaru Impreza STi UK by Auto Finesse



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

This one was from a while back now, just managed to find the time to upload the pics before clearing them off the work computer 

On arrival:




































































































First job was to get it clean, starting on the wheels with Imperial:




























Then on to the pre-wash with Citrus Power, and the usual two bucket wash with Lather:



























































































Paint work decontaminated with our new tar remover and clayed:





































Dried off and inside prepared for polishing:




























Paintwork condition before polishing:





































On with the correction, using a variety of new trial polishes:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:





































Before:










After:



















Before:









































































After the correction and finishing down was complete we had a little, dust down and "detailed" tidy up:





































Then applied the LSP:










Polished and sealed the wheels, with Tripple & Mint Rims:










Polished up the tail pipe with Mercury:




























Trim dressed with Revive:










Before:










After:










Before:










After:










Glass cleaned, tyres dressed and the final details seen to and here are the finished results:























































Thanks for looking.

James


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice pic's. The polishes seem to be cutting it well James. Any further on potential release of these?


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Been looking forward to the full write up on this, one of the nicest impreza's I've seen.Great work aswell


----------



## Scott_VXR (May 22, 2011)

looks mint  i want those shelves full of af so baaad...wish they wer mine


----------



## elsad-140 (Dec 27, 2011)

Great work


----------



## losi_8_boy (Aug 29, 2009)

love it, been waiting for a write up on this since i see the finished pic on FB a while ago.


----------



## Zoh (Jan 9, 2012)

Best shape scooby ever made!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job there mate.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Lovely loking car
The polishes seem to have done a great job
Still waiting on the release of mecury


----------



## gean1977 (Jan 13, 2012)

perfect job!!


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome guys!

Those polishes seem to be right on the money, was it a 1 stage polish with a long jewelling period or a 2 stage?

Look forward to seeing the polishes out for retail!

John


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Simply fantastic work!


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice, great gloss


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

great job :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

superb:thumb:


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice. Even MORE products in the pipeline?!!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

i too think that the Products on the Shelves look brilliant!

This is identical, if not the same car that i was looking at buying last month! 

i love these motors and these wheels just suit the car so well.

should be my next car if i dont buy the Family Wagon!


----------



## Kimb (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice car, nice colour, nice finish, nice studio, nice background, nice products.......


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Really nice glossy finish, great work James and Mike.

Nice pic with all the products in the background


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Loving this Car James so happy you posted this thread saw the picture of the scoob on your website then was gutted when there was only one picture.


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

great job your products are making me poor:thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

nice work mate :thumb:

that car is awsome


----------



## Gully (Dec 17, 2011)

Great work and excellent photo's!!

Keep up the good work:thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nice work


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Cracking car, and real crisp finish.


----------



## Jwalker84 (Jan 20, 2012)

Wow, that looks stunning. Top work there.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Your desire is a great looking wax James, you must be very happy with this.


----------



## TheKeano (May 3, 2011)

God i love a scooby!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Awesome work guys, jaw dropping finish. The lighting is great too, it makes me think partitioning off a small room would be a good option in my place!

Gloss looks amazing on the tyres too!


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Lovely, looks great on the Rotas!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Jakub555 (Aug 17, 2011)

superb result guys

lovely colour

Kind Regards
Jacob


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Great work, after the polishing the finished looked really 'wet':thumb:

Don't think the wheels suit the car in my opinion, but that doesn't detract from a nicely cleaned car.

Chris.


----------



## Hunny (Aug 13, 2008)

nice work!


----------



## rich_4130 (Oct 17, 2011)

Car looks stunning. Also liking the finish of Revive, what's the standard durability of it?


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

I can see so AF products joining me soon:thumb:


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Cracking work guys! Looks awesome in the final pictures. :thumb:

When can we expect to learn more about the "special" polishes?


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

OMG 

Amazing


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Great write up. Great images and work as always.

First class.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a stunning car James!:thumb: But then I am slightly biased lol.

Cannot wait to get mine repainted in a couple of months, so it's minty fresh again.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Cracking work :thumb: love the scooby aswell, beat shape IMO and looks stunning on the Rota's


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

stunning result. not a subaru fan but thats awesome


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

Great job as always Jimbo & Mikey, looks stunning !!


----------



## AMDetails (Jan 20, 2012)

Cracking write up guys,

Few of these comming up soon. Polishes look impressive looking forward to the release.

Al


----------



## MINI William (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice pics. Car looks great what a turnaround


----------



## Kaz_CC (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks great guys :thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice indeed lads, how are you getting on with the Flex James?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> Very nice indeed lads, how are you getting on with the Flex James?


Yer its a nice bit of kit mate :thumb::buffer:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Cracking finish guys, Desire tops off all that polishing work perfectly:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

fanatstic work james


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

absolutly stunning work James!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic finish James.


----------



## lemkey (Apr 16, 2010)

looks fantastical, cant wait to et some of this stuff.

on another note, not really enjoying those stretched tyres.
looks pants, and its pretty dangerous.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks awesome James, very nice job 

Baz


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Great write up. Tripple for the wheels - my order is in.


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

Great J & Mike! Impressive looking Impreza, wheels especially look awesome after polishing and sealing with mint rims. Great share, real detailing


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Amazing job really like the car. Does anyone know what the wheels are?


----------



## elfuego (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work guys


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

great looking car with stunning results.:thumb:

I see the3 bottles of polish are you looking at 3 polish system with pad combo to match or just polish range James? What abrasives route are you swinging towards?

Bottles on the shelves look awesome, second shelf in second up 6 bottle along isn't staight:lol::lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Flawless finish James! :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

tmitch45 said:


> Amazing job really like the car. Does anyone know what the wheels are?


Think they are ROTA's mate :thumb:



123quackers said:


> great looking car with stunning results.:thumb:
> 
> I see the3 bottles of polish are you looking at 3 polish system with pad combo to match or just polish range James? What abrasives route are you swinging towards?
> 
> Bottles on the shelves look awesome, second shelf in second up 6 bottle along isn't staight:lol::lol:


Polishes are something we are working on currently but at the moment iv got around 20 variants testing with a few different abrasive types as well as grades, without giving to much away at this point in time  we want to keep the range simple but capable, so 3-4 will be the end result.


----------



## 14N-FR (Aug 10, 2007)

I have an impreza STi in the same colour with slightly worse defects. 

I haven't attempted to machine polish the car yet, but just wanted to know the type of pads and polishes you are using. Is this Subaru paint quite soft?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

14N-FR said:


> I have an impreza STi in the same colour with slightly worse defects.
> 
> I haven't attempted to machine polish the car yet, but just wanted to know the type of pads and polishes you are using. Is this Subaru paint quite soft?


As stated in the thread the polishes are some concepts we are trailing and developing, pads where the old trusty Megs pads.

The paint on these tends to be mid/soft, easy enough to work with :thumb::buffer:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I love a good Scooby. I think thats the best colour for them too. I am right in thinking thats Sonic Blue, folks?

Great finish :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

id_doug said:


> I love a good Scooby. I think thats the best colour for them too. I am right in thinking thats Sonic Blue, folks?
> 
> Great finish :thumb:


Agree i like the blue my self too :thumb: not sure on the exact specifics of it my self.


----------



## DarrenSTI (Apr 30, 2008)

tmitch45 said:


> Amazing job really like the car. Does anyone know what the wheels are?


Rota Grid Drift, look like 18x9.5, arch folding and rolling needed to fit, but need narrower tyres i.e. 225's thats why they are looking stretched.



id_doug said:


> I love a good Scooby. I think thats the best colour for them too. I am right in thinking thats Sonic Blue, folks?
> 
> Great finish :thumb:


WR Blue (meaning World Rally Blue)


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Great work lads


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow! 
And fantastic pictures, someone knows how to use a camera. :argie:


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Looks awesome....Lots off shine on the rims too(stays for...Mounths?)


----------



## wildwash (Nov 2, 2011)

love the way the blob eye scooby looks, its my fav by a long shot, great job on body of it


----------

